# my gyno with pic



## bw0434 (May 31, 2012)

Got gyno had hard lump no pain, no itchiness. or leackage, just little lump with puffy nips
took letro its down to bout size of dime.
taking nolva now to prevent rebound
my question is how long should i let it go till i should start thinking about surgery.  I hear some people say it goes away once ur all off the shit. So should i wait for a few months before even considering surgery
thanks






d1 pitcher so im not gonna be jacked


----------



## tallguy34 (May 31, 2012)

I'd look into surgery now... Chances of it going away completely are slim to none. 

I've had the surgery, twice because the doctor missed a piece the first time. Its not that bad. You will be down for a month or so. Do you have insurance? If so I'll tell you what to say to get the surgery covered...


----------



## bw0434 (May 31, 2012)

Problem is i play baeball through the whole summer and then school starts up and were right back at it.
Does it look really that bad
Whats the risks of living with gyno?


----------



## tallguy34 (May 31, 2012)

bw0434 said:


> Problem is i play baeball through the whole summer and then school starts up and were right back at it.
> Does it look really that bad
> Whats the risks of living with gyno?



Honestly the pic isn't close enough for me to REALLY tell. There isn't a risk so much as an uncomfortability factor. Gyno can increase over time even if you don't use hormonal supplements. But the bigger it gets the more sensitive it will get. So you may roll over one night and crush it against your arm and it will snap you wide awake cause of the pain. Over time you get used to it though but its still there. 

So really its up to you if you wanna live with it or not... personally I'd rather take the month off and get it removed so the above doesn't happen.


----------



## bw0434 (May 31, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Honestly the pic isn't close enough for me to REALLY tell. There isn't a risk so much as an uncomfortability factor. Gyno can increase over time even if you don't use hormonal supplements. But the bigger it gets the more sensitive it will get. So you may roll over one night and crush it against your arm and it will snap you wide awake cause of the pain. Over time you get used to it though but its still there.
> 
> So really its up to you if you wanna live with it or not... personally I'd rather take the month off and get it removed so the above doesn't happen.



thats the thing though iv had the lump for about 3 months now and no pain or anything htough


----------



## tallguy34 (May 31, 2012)

bw0434 said:


> thats the thing though iv had the lump for about 3 months now and no pain or anything htough



Really? That a pretty interesting. Most guys I've know also say its painful. 

Keep an eye on it. If it doesn't bother you that much I wouldn't worry about it for now. But if its starts acting up or growing again look into the surgery. I was off PHs and anything hormonal for almost 4 yrs and mine kept growing. When the doc removed it the gyno masses were pretty fucking big. Each one could easily fill a tablespoon.


----------



## jadean (May 31, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I'd look into surgery now... Chances of it going away completely are slim to none.
> 
> I've had the surgery, twice because the doctor missed a piece the first time. Its not that bad. You will be down for a month or so. Do you have insurance? If so I'll tell you what to say to get the surgery covered...


  pm me brother ive been looking into this as well. Trying to get insurance to pay would be sweet


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 1, 2012)

jadean said:


> pm me brother ive been looking into this as well. Trying to get insurance to pay would be sweet



Done


----------



## ACRay (Jun 1, 2012)

I had gyno since i was kid and decided a year ago to talk to a doc about surgery. Im glad i did it procedure wasnt bad i was actually up to whole time joking with the doc while he worked. Its worth it if you have some $$$ saved i say go for it bro






bw0434 said:


> Got gyno had hard lump no pain, no itchiness. or leackage, just little lump with puffy nips
> took letro its down to bout size of dime.
> taking nolva now to prevent rebound
> my question is how long should i let it go till i should start thinking about surgery.  I hear some people say it goes away once ur all off the shit. So should i wait for a few months before even considering surgery
> ...


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 1, 2012)

I had it the surgery its not bad seriously within a week ur good.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 1, 2012)

Just curious what your cycle looked like and what you were using for an AI.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bro its not bad at all looking if it doesnt bother you i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 1, 2012)

In the pic, it's barely noticeable


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 1, 2012)

i cant even notice it in the pic brother. like i still dont see it now lmao. i think you are fine. my first cycle ever i developed a little knot under my nip from a bunk Ai research chem. ever since then i have always had the knot, but it is really small and there is zero pain. i wouldnt worry about it. i cant see shit. just as i cant see shit in mine. however you need to be cautious with future cycles are it can grow bigger since it had a starting point now. it will go from BB size to pea to dime to qtr to golfball hahaha


----------



## cactus-pits (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't even see it


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 1, 2012)

its mnostly only noticeable if i stand  half forward and half sided they just stick out a bit.  Like i cant really feel anything unless i lift my arms up the feel for it i feel something hard.  Im still gonna take the nolva so i dont get rebound from the letro.  Ill look into going into the docs, but iv heard some people say that once their off everything it sometimes goes down.  Should i give it a little time before going to the docs i only had it abou 3 months and its not growing.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 1, 2012)

You may feel good to go after a week, but the incision takes at least 2 weeks to heal enough for you to workout, or throw in your instance. It depends on your tolerance for pain really. I was out a month because of how big mine got and the amount of tissue that was taken out. I have a very VERY high tolerance for pain and I still ached a decent amount for a week or so. First day or two were the worst. 

This second time around it was one day and I felt like a million bucks! Lol.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 1, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Did you get that from Euroking Gear? there shit is dirty.




Now you're just being vindictive, you and everyone else here knows damn well dirty can't give you gyno. SHUT THE FUCK UP


negged


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've gotten a few PMs about this so I'm just gonna post it in the thread. I've said this in a couple other threads about gyno but I don't mind saying it again...

What to tell the doc:

It depends on the surgeon and how he decides to write it up. Also it might depend on how your physique looks as well, is it obvious you juice or use AAS/PH/DS?

Go to your PCP and talk to him about the "lumps", don't let on you know its gyno. Tell him it's really been bothering you, it hurts when you roll over at night, hurts if someone accidently hits it or if your intimate with your girl and she accidentally rubs up against it. Basically you want to make it into a medical problem more so than a cosmetic problem. Most PCPs will then refer you to a General Surgeon at this point to talk to them about removing it. Both doctors may want to feel the gyno, when/if they do you wanna make it clear that its uncomfortable but don't over do it as to seem fake.

Basically you need to trick the doctors with all this information. The surgeon should write it up as a breast mass excision at this point and not a gyno surgery. That's what mine did. Because its been turned into a medical condition that needs to be fixed for your well being the insurance company should then cover the whole thing or enough of it that you would only have to pay a small left over portion. This of course depends on your health insurance provider. But you will know ahead of time if you would have to owe or not...

If you guys have anymore questions let me know. I'm more than happy to help!


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 1, 2012)

ts mnostly only noticeable if i stand  half forward and half sided they  just stick out a bit.  Like i cant really feel anything unless i lift my  arms up the feel for it i feel something hard.  Im still gonna take the  nolva so i dont get rebound from the letro.  Ill look into going into  the docs, but iv heard some people say that once their off everything it  sometimes goes down.  Should i give it a little time before going to  the docs i only had it abou 3 months and its not growing.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jun 1, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Did you get that from Euroking Gear? there shit is dirty.



Why do you talk so much shit?? I know I do not know you but every post I read of yours its baggin on someone or something. No need for that nonsense. Alot of us recently got burned on orders from L7...EK stepped up and wanted to help us and you ruined it for everyone by starting drama. Why?


----------



## wowwow (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't sweat that man , I can't even see it.


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks for the help guys,
is there any way it could possibel not be not be gyno.  All it does is stick out a bit and when i pinch the area around my nip i feel something kind of hard there.  I only say this because it never hurt itched or anything.  Could it just be fat or something.  Any way besides going to the doc to check


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 1, 2012)

alos to decribe how it feels.  If im standing up and put my finger on my nips and push in gehntly its soft and u dont feel anything u have to really push hard and in to feel something


----------



## overburdened (Jun 1, 2012)

bw0434 said:


> Got gyno had hard lump no pain, no itchiness. or leackage, just little lump with puffy nips
> took letro its down to bout size of dime.
> taking nolva now to prevent rebound
> my question is how long should i let it go till i should start thinking about surgery.  I hear some people say it goes away once ur all off the shit. So should i wait for a few months before even considering surgery
> ...


It aint bad bro... keep at the serms and ai's.... you can wait a while... do it when you have time to recover... ive had one side done, hurts like shit after, but heal quick, not much down time on lifting..bout a month, like someone else said


----------



## overburdened (Jun 1, 2012)

bw0434 said:


> thanks for the help guys,
> is there any way it could possibel not be not be gyno.  All it does is stick out a bit and when i pinch the area around my nip i feel something kind of hard there.  I only say this because it never hurt itched or anything.  Could it just be fat or something.  Any way besides going to the doc to check


quit screwing with it or you will have gyno(bad)... the more you mess with it, the worse it will get!!  leave it alone, if it starts getting itchy or painful, go see the doc


----------



## darebear7 (Jun 1, 2012)

its fucking huge bro get the surgery now!!!!


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 1, 2012)

I got the surgery done before. awake the hole time, 25minutes its out and a little cut around areola lowerhalf for me with stitches. mine came on a year after my last cycle back 20 yrs ago or so. Yeah the lump they show you it and its bigger than ya thought it was going to be for sure. Mine was size of a small golfball, but before it was removed It felt like not that big. Wow.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 1, 2012)

Not a great pic, try a closer shot with a different angle or something.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 2, 2012)

How can we possibly tell its gyno if you dont post a pic of your balls?


----------



## jimm (Jun 2, 2012)

^^^ wtf


----------



## jimm (Jun 2, 2012)

can i ask if this occoured naturally i.e not gear induced?


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 2, 2012)

i think i got it after using nolva.  Im using nolva now so i dont get rebound from the letro.  How do i not make the same mist6ake twice.  I have pes erase on hand also.  Should i start taking this along with the nolva or wait till im finished with the nolva.

alos iv been playing with them a lot im gonna leave em alone for a whole week and see how it is.  I know its not that bad its just making me crazzay


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 2, 2012)

But did you take any performance enhancing supplements, whether it be PHs or AAS? Or did it just show up naturally? Natural, as long as its not aggravated by the above supplements for the most part will go away over time. At least that's what I was told by my PCP when I first talked to him about my gyno in 2006. He said it was pubertal and would go away. Didn't, so 4 yrs later I had the surgery and 2 yrs after that a second because the surgeon missed a small portion and it came back. 

As for Erase, I'm in PCT now and I'll start it next week, 3rd week, and run it till I'm out. So I'd take it about a week or 2 before you decide to stop taking the Nolva.


----------



## jimm (Jun 3, 2012)

im pretty sure this is not aas induced judging by the pic.


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 3, 2012)

i did a cycle of hdrol, then the nolva thats it about2 weeks after the nolva is when i noticed it.  So if i did 6 weeks of letro, tapered down, then nolva 20/20/10/10 then introduce erase in 3rd week i should be all set to prevent rebound?
thanks again guys


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 3, 2012)

just bumpn do to my last question


----------



## ChiSao (Jun 3, 2012)

FordFan said:


> In the pic, it's barely noticeable



I agree.  A close-up shot would be ideal. I had similar gyno problem.  The pain, swelling, hard nipples, and then the lumps.  I bought proviron and nolvadex and took them like candy.  I stopped all steroid usage.  I lost about 30lb. within four months and the gyno.  Now I've reduced my usage from 5,000mg. a month to 1,000mg a month.


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks for help guys anymore would ap[preciate it


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 3, 2012)

also hearin a lot about proviron and armidex should i try those.  Imo i think i should stop after the nolva and just let my body get back to normal and recover


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 4, 2012)

bw0434 said:


> also hearin a lot about proviron and armidex should i try those.  Imo i think i should stop after the nolva and just let my body get back to normal and recover




i did a cycle of hdrol, then the nolva thats it about2 weeks after the  nolva is when i noticed it.  So if i did 6 weeks of letro, tapered down,  then nolva 20/20/10/10 then introduce erase in 3rd week i should be all  set to prevent rebound?
thanks again guys 						


just bumpin do to these 2 questions


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jun 4, 2012)

6 fucking threads about this faggot troll's GYNO!! Really?? Jesus fucking christ dude...you are the biggest fucking troll I have ever come across in my 6yrs of posting on BBing forums!!!

Stop feeding this idiot!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 4, 2012)

Not bad bro.. I can't really tell at all


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks for advice guys, i think a lot is in my head.  

After running letro for 50 days do u guys think nolva 20/10 for 2 weeks is enough with introducing pes erase during week 2 to prevent rebound.  Or should i go with nolva 20/20/10/10.

p.s already did a 4 weeks off pct with nolva before letro


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dude... don't take this the wrong way cause I'm really not trying to be a dick... BUT WHY THE FUCK DID YOU CREATE YET ANOTHER GYNO THREAD WHEN WE HAVE BEEN DISCUSSING IT IN THIS THREAD AND ANOTHER THREAD YOU STARTED PREVIOUSLY!?! Seriously bro! That's the quickest way to PISS guys off after we've BEEN helping you! Its disrespectful to us who have been giving you advice, you keep it up and pretty soon everyone is gonna tell you to fuck off. There's enough info in this thread and the others you've started for you to digest and not need to start new ones!

Also why the fuck after PMing me and answering my simple question that basically proved you DONT have gyno which you agreed with me are you asking MORE questions that have ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED! You said the Letro didn't really do anything... dude... if you HAD gyno Letro woulda worked! I told you if your pressing that deep into your nipple area chances are your touching a gland and/or some other tissue!

To all the rest of the bros in the thread or reading through now, you need help let me know. I'll dig up this thread and PM anyone what to say to their doc. However it is also on page 2, the second to last post. But if you still have questions let me know. I'll try and help you guys out as best I can.


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

^dick


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ehh what're you gonna do?? It happens... Lol.


----------



## bw0434 (Jun 10, 2012)

So iv been doing the pes erase and 10mg nolva like you guys said.  And today  my nips werent really itchy but just thought it was shirt i was wearing.  But when i got home, and squeezed my nips really hard,  clear liquid came  out of both nips.  And it was out of like 3 little holes in 1 nip.   Also one time it was a yellowish color. very little like a drop. The weird thing is the lump i  said i could feel i really cant feel it at all after squeezing them.   What should i do bro


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jun 12, 2012)

*Oh Oh!*



bw0434 said:


> So iv been doing the pes erase and 10mg nolva like you guys said.  And today  my nips werent really itchy but just thought it was shirt i was wearing.  But when i got home, and squeezed my nips really hard,  clear liquid came  out of both nips.  And it was out of like 3 little holes in 1 nip.   Also one time it was a yellowish color. very little like a drop. The weird thing is the lump i  said i could feel i really cant feel it at all after squeezing them.   What should i do bro



There exist so much information on these forums and on other websites that would stuff thousands of tomes endless boxes of paper coming out of your printer on gynocomastia .  I would suggest that you cease AAS usage and get educated about proper steroid usage and then begin once again.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 12, 2012)

bw0434 said:


> thanks for advice guys, i think a lot is in my head.
> 
> After running letro for 50 days do u guys think nolva 20/10 for 2 weeks is enough with introducing pes erase during week 2 to prevent rebound.  Or should i go with nolva 20/20/10/10.
> 
> p.s already did a 4 weeks off pct with nolva before letro


how many times are you going to post this reply?  do you have it saved on your clipboard or what?  you should stop taking every fucking thing you are taking, cut your nipples out yourself, dont forget to use a oxyacetylene torch to cauterize everything soon as you cut it out... then dont ever take anything again in your entire life... including drinking water or eating food!!!  eventually you will die and we wont have to read your fucking gyno threads anymore, nor any other stupidity coming from you.. and you won't have any fucking retarded offspring that our children will have to listen to!!!

that answer your question?  there you go.... I can post this on all your threads if you want... keep posting threads, I'll keep posting this reply!!!  fucking IDIOT!!!!


----------



## Qwai Chang (Jun 22, 2012)

*Gotcha!*



bw0434 said:


> So iv been doing the pes erase and 10mg nolva like you guys said.  And today  my nips werent really itchy but just thought it was shirt i was wearing.  But when i got home, and squeezed my nips really hard,  clear liquid came  out of both nips.  And it was out of like 3 little holes in 1 nip.   Also one time it was a yellowish color. very little like a drop. The weird thing is the lump i  said i could feel i really cant feel it at all after squeezing them.   What should i do bro



Just as I suspected!  I had the same "gyno" problem.
Turns out the fluid is from tiny lymph nodes that have swollen a bit around the nipple.
This lead me to believe that I acquired gyno, which I did not.
Introducing more hormone caused the increase in the fluid. 
 Quit rubbing and squeezing them before you cause an infection to arise. 
Keep on squeezing or "playing with them" and they will eventually have to be removed.


----------



## Intense (Jun 22, 2012)

Wait.... What gyno?


----------

